# Crown's OSTA Rx Log.



## ckcrown84 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well today was first day back to heavy training, and it was quite disappointing. However, could have been worse! I had a significant drop from last week. But, my diet was SHIT for the past 3 days and I am sure that negatively impacted me.

All in all I can't really complain. Haven't touched heavy weight for 4+ weeks, been doing all volume. So a new max of 385 isn't too shy from my 405 marker, and like I said I really think today was just an off day

I Just started IRON MAG's *Osta RX  
*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx
*
I encourage you to check it out!

*Now that I have Osta in the regime I should definitely be seeing some nice benefits. I have no doubt that once it takes hold, and my diet gets back on track I will be making solid gains once again. That being said I gotta make my tuna salad tomorrow!

Flat Bench: 
135lbs - 8 reps
225lbs - 15 reps
315ls - 5 reps
365lbs - 3 reps
385lbs - 1 rep   --- this is my new max. ( a bit shy of my 425...but I shall work back up. I also feel like today was an off day and my diet past few days hurt as well, I am optimistic to break 385 easily within 2-3 weeks)
335lbs - 5 reps
335lbs - 5 + 1 rep
335lbs - 4 + 3 reps

Incline Smith hellcentric (Got this from 'hellcentric' by Animal [i think]. Basically someone pushes down on the bar and you resist, downward motion lasts about 5 secs and then you explode upward).
225lbs 5 sets of 5 reps

Pushups: 2 sets of 50 reps.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Going to be a good day.
Hitting some cardio here soon. Then back tonight


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 18, 2012)

Will post yesterday's workout today. It is locked in my buddy's car.

Today am feeling pretty good. But, might be a rest day or a deadlift day.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Get it done! I'll be following along

B


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 18, 2012)

Sub'd

Would you mind posting some stats for our benefit? Ht, wt, BF%, phenotype, cal. and macro's, etc?


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

In for leg workout.


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

Hybridp said:


> Sub'd
> 
> Would you mind posting some stats for our benefit? Ht, wt, BF%, phenotype, cal. and macro's, etc?



Phenotype??


----------



## Flathead (Apr 19, 2012)

In for the ride!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm down to cheer ya on too!

B


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking good brother!

Thanks for the log!


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> Phenotype??



i.e. ectomorph, mesomorph, endomorph.
Or be more specific like some people do with mesomorph-endomorph, ectomorph-mesomorph.  "Lyke oh em gee on Monday m0rnings im totally lyke a super endomorph."
or "bro, come fridays I take 10g of geranium and blast my back and I'm all-out mesomorph alpha before the club"

I'm joking.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bicep, not sure why we did this. Was unable to work them properly. We didn't rest enough:
90lbs - 5
105lbs - 5 reps
135lbs - 5 reps
Pullups (palms facing you)  + 25lbs
6 reps
5 reps
6 reps


Bend over Rows  + body weight pullups (palms you)
Row 205lbs - 3 sets of 5 reps + 3 sets of pullups (5 - 4 -4 - dead)


Cybex low pull


Lat pull


DB Pull over.


sorry being lazy today no specifics


and Yesterday. Deadlifts (no impressive weight). Just did 5 x 5


Today shoulders / triceps - will post once we do it!

Also will be posting some vids


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Had a request above about my body / figure. 
Here is a recent pic, hope to solidify these gains and cut up a bit more (doing some cardio lately...kinda)







Height : 5'5
Weight: 197-198lbs


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Too fuckin heavy





Standing Shoulder press / push press
135lbs - 10 
135lbs - 10
185lbs - 6  
185lbs - 7
NOTE: I can do better than this 185...gotta up my game next week.

Smith Shoulder press (kind of at a slight incline)
225lbs - 5
275lbs - 5
315lbs - rec

Smith Upright Rows
155lbs 5 reps, rest then 4 reps

DIPS
90lbs - 5
135lbs - 5
MAX 180lbs (four 45's) - Rec

Rear Delt Shoulders 35lbs - 3 sets of 8 reps

Triceps
Incline Skull Crusher 
105lbs - 10
155lbs - 5+2 

Flat Skull Crush
125lbs - 7 reps
125lbs - 8 reps

Machine Tricep Pushdown
80lbs 6 - 70lbs 10 - 60lbs - 10  (no rest. back to back)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 19, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> I'm down to cheer ya on too!
> 
> B


Thanks, am gonna need some cheering! 
A rough ride ahead of me.


----------



## garrythomson (Apr 20, 2012)

I wanted to give back something to the SR community, so I'm going to _log_ my PCT. I've just recieved 
anabolic steroids


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 20, 2012)

Did a very short workout today. My buddy's leg was hurting. But, its all good. Next week is another week. Going to kick it up a notch.

Squat:
135lbs - 5
225lbs -5 
275lbs - 3 reps
245lbs - 7
245lbs - 7
I perform my squats well below 90 degrees, pause at the bottom, and then explode upwards. So, they are a bit harder than it appears on paper.

Hamstrings (cybex, with free weight plates) 90lbs
3 sets of 5 reps.

2 mile walk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 22, 2012)

Today I get plenty of rest, then back hard tomorrow.
Can't wait!!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 22, 2012)

Did a bunch of stomach exercises yesterday, weighted and not.
Sunday = rest
Monday = Chest.

Had some bad ass porkchops for dinner. Good stuff.


----------



## Hybridp (Apr 22, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Did a very short workout today. My buddy's leg was hurting. But, its all good. Next week is another week. Going to kick it up a notch.
> 
> Squat:
> 135lbs - 5
> ...



For sure, less rebound off of those tissues and tendons with that dreadful pause.
I'm not really a huge fan of the idea IML had to put in that prop blend of stuff.  I think I've started to feel some of the effects of it (or what I think are it) and it's going to be hard, if not impossible to differentiate feelings of well-being or increased libido from actual osta or the prop blend.  How have you been feeling?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hybridp said:


> For sure, less rebound off of those tissues and tendons with that dreadful pause.
> I'm not really a huge fan of the idea IML had to put in that prop blend of stuff.  I think I've started to feel some of the effects of it (or what I think are it) and it's going to be hard, if not impossible to differentiate feelings of well-being or increased libido from actual osta or the prop blend.  How have you been feeling?



Well I am feeling good. I am using the Osta as part of my PCT. At this point I am getting pretty good workouts, haven't lost much, and am waking up every morning with a nice hard on (which I would hope is a positive sign!).

I think by next week the Osta will be in full effect. I wouldn't doubt if my logs start reflecting an increase in strength by then. Time will tell


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bench Day !!!


Alright, today wen't AWESOME. My lifts all went up from last week, a significant improvement. Getting some strength back. 


1st set 365





2nd set 365





Flat Bench:
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 20
315lbs - 5
365lbs - 5
365lbs - 5
365lbs - 3 + 2 with spot
365lbs - 1 + 4 with spot... Dead! Can't complain, last week I was struggling for 3 reps. 


Pushups: 
70 Reps
50 + 10 + 10  --- Dead ! 


Cable Flyes 42.5lbs -- this hurt my arm so bad I couldn't even break it... That arm is definitly going to be a training obstacle for a while.
27.5lbs - 20 
27.5lbs - 20


Free weight flyes 25lbs - 2 sets of 20 reps. Being that I couldn't go heavy I just concentrated on getting a good stretch.


Smith Machine Incline (the machine was busy earlier in the workout, so was going to skip it. But, towards the end I wasn't feel satisfied so I decided to toss it in...)
275lbs - 4 reps
5 reps
~3 reps + 2 with spot


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 24, 2012)

Back Day


Bend Over Rows:
135lbs - 6
185lbs - 7
225lbs - 5
225lbs -5
225lbs - 8
225lbs - 3 1/2
225lbs - 4


V-Bar Pulldown  (these hurt my bicep too)
110lbs - 8
150lbs - 4
140lbs - 5
140lbs - 5


Wide Pullups ( + 25lbs )
3 sets of 5 reps


Wide Pulldown 4 sets of 110lbs.


Cybex Stomach Machine 4 sets


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just weighed myself in my boxers... 
199.0 lbs on the dot.


Not too shabby, considering at my peak (more than a few weeks ago I was at 204). Gonna have to say I have kept some of my gains fairly well.


----------



## Flathead (Apr 25, 2012)

Great log, looking solid.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Flathead said:


> Great log, looking solid.



Thanks bud, putting in work.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 25, 2012)

Smith Shoulder Press
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 7
325lbs Drop Set, recorded
345lbs Drop Set, Recorded


Dips
3-45lbs plates - 5 reps
2-45lbs plates - 7 reps


Tricep Pushdowns 
80lbs - 5
100lbs - 5


Reverse Grip
40lbs - 20
50lbs - 20
50lbs - 25


Very pushups
10
9
7
6


dead


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking STRONG!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Looking STRONG!



Yeah brother, the strength is definitely not depleting. Osta is definitly proving to be a solid product....
Hell the weight on the bar doesn't lie... That is all I can say to the skeptics.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 27, 2012)

Leg day 

Squat:
135lbs - 8
225lbs - 4
275lbs - 3 sets of 3 reps  --- gotta build these legs up slowly, be patient with me.

Leg Curls 210/170/130lbs - superset, no rest
Set 1: 5 / 8 / 10 reps
Set 2: 8 / 7 / 5 reps

Hammer Strength free weight Ham String (unilateral): 2 - 45's--1 each side
3 sets of 5 reps
4 sets of calf raises

Pull ups (bodyweight) palms facing me:
10
7
10
7
8
6
7
Minimal rest.

Cybpex preacher curl
70lbs - 20
90lbs - 16
110lbs - 8

Now I rest until Monday


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 1, 2012)

Yesterdays chest routine:


Flat Bench:
135lbs - 15
225lbs - 10
315lbs - 10


Drop Sets--flat bench


Drop Set 1: 385lbs - 1 rep  --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 315lbs - 5 reps
Drop Set 2: 375lbs - 1 rep --- 345lbs - 3 reps --- 295lbs - 5 reps


Hammer Strength ISO lateral incline bench
Set 1: 8 45lbs plates (4 each side) 4 reps
Set 2: 6 plates - 7 reps
Set 3: 4 plates - 16 reps


FLy + DB Press superset (40lbs)
10 + 17 press
7 + 15 press
10 + 7 press


Pushups
40
40
25


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

Nice to see a Osta journal.  I'll be on it soon bridging it between my Halo4Her cycle.  

Great job so far.  Looking strong!


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 2, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice to see a Osta journal.  I'll be on it soon bridging it between my Halo4Her cycle.
> 
> Great job so far.  Looking strong!



Thanks girl!
I am definitely strong, and getting stronger. Now I just need to get ripped up.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 2, 2012)

I sometimes wonder if I Under-Train... 
Like perhaps I could start doing two-a-days 3x a week or start doing more cardio (well I KNOW i can start doing more cardio). but, am i pushing it enough with the weights? what are your thoughts?


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Thanks girl!
> I am definitely strong, and getting stronger. Now I just need to get ripped up.



LOL  Well, you can do both!  I leaned down for shows and can pretty much keep strength pretty decent.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 5, 2012)

Saturday morning... time to hit some legs!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 5, 2012)

How u liking the Osta big man?


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2012)

How you feeling brother?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> How you feeling brother?



Bump. You log is truly amazing brother!


----------



## Flathead (May 7, 2012)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> How u liking the Osta big man?



How did it go?


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 7, 2012)

Well to reply to everyone:

The Osta Rx is treating me very nicely. I am going on my last week of it. My experience thus far:

Osta at 20mg / day has been nothing short of amazing when it comes to maintaining my strength gains. As I said before I expected the weights I lift to continually going down, but instead they are going up. I got the 345lbs on smith shoulder press (a new PR for me) and my bench / dip strength has not degraded. This has been very surprising and I am pretty pumped.

My appetite has definitely been up lately, not sure if this is related to the osta or not. However, I have felt the urge to eat a lot more lately.

I haven't experienced any negative sides, nothing jumps out at me at least. 

Sex life has been good, so I don't think 20mg has given me any suppression either


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 7, 2012)

Short chest routine today. Definitly slacked on the food intake on the weekend, might have negatively impacted my lifts a little. After last weeks bench session I was definitly expecting to get back into the 400lbs... However, I feel great and the week after next I will aim a bit higher!
Also, decided to start throwing in 2-3 sets of Decline bench after flat. What are some of your thoughts on this? I traditionally don't do decline.

The Workout!

CHEST

Flat:
135lbs - 10
135lbs - 10
225lbs - 20
365lbs - 4 -- felt a little heavier than last week.
385lbs - 1 
365lbs - 4
315lbs - 10

Decline
225lbs 7 reps with 3 second pause at bottom, + 4 reps regular
315lbs 6 reps

Pushups
50 reps
40 reps - rest few secs + 10 reps

Diamond pushups
14--I was dead.

What we didn't do: Flyes... 

How I plan to work chest later in the week: Dips -- probably do them Thursday.


----------



## IslandGirl (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great review on Osta thus far.  Sounds like a great product for sure.  Curious to try it for myself and see what I get out of it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 8, 2012)

Back Day

Wide Pullups (behind neck) + 25lbs
Reps: 5
5
6
6

Palms facing you Pullups + Bendover Row superset
+25lbs - 6 reps  --- 135lbs - 10 reps
+25lbs - 6 reps --- 155lbs - 10 reps
Body - 12 reps --- 155lbs - 10 reps
Body - 8 reps --- 155lbs - 10 reps

T- Bar Rows (45's)
3 plates - 10
4 plates 4 + 6 (had to readjust)
4 plates 6

Db Pullover
90lbs
10
10
13 reps

Stomach
4 sets, body weight â??????


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

Very interesting that you are gaining in PCT. That shoulder press PR is crazy. Osta is working for you that's for sure.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 10, 2012)

Solid lifting in today. No PR's but I didn't shoot for any either. Hell did free weight shoulder press (seated) for the first time in months today (usually use smith) and I wasn't too dissapointed with the weight I put up--we all know smith Vs Free are two diff ball games. However, I have no doubt that a month or two of free weight shoulder press and I would be putting up impressive numbers (just don't do them, so not used to it).

DeadLift:
135lbs -8
225lbs - 5
245lbs - 5
315lbs - 1 (50% lift, using the bars so the weight is up some)
315lbs - 3 ^^ Same

Free weight Seated Shoulder--if I can do these again next week, I expect the numbers to progress rapidly e.g. next week 265 for 5-6 easy
135lbs - 12
185lbs - 10
225lbs - 6
245lbs - 5

DB Front raise 40lbs - 3 sets of 5 reps
DB rear delt 25lbs - 3 sets of 15 reps

Shoulder Shrug (225lbs) + DB Shoulder press (80lbs) super set
10 --- 8 reps
10 --- 10 reps
10 --- 16 reps -- push it to the limit

Vertical Pushups
10
8
9 reps


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 11, 2012)

Leg Slack day, did some triceps too for good measure.


Leg Ext 150lbs 8 sets x 10 reps


Leg Curls 120lbs 
10
8
7
7


Isolation calve machine 160lbs
4 sets of 10 reps


Tricep Skull Crushers
115lbs - 10
115lbs - 10
135lbs - 10
135lbs - 10
145lbs - 10


Tricep Pushdown (machine)
82.5 - 15 
82.5 - 15
52.5 - 17


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 14, 2012)

315




365




325




Flat Bench
135lbs - 20
225lbs - 15
315lbs - 15
365lbs - 5
325lbs - ~11?
245lbs - 20
225lbs - 15

DB Inc 80lbs
15
14
12 reps

Machine Flyes (200lbs?, stack)
10
10
10

Dips:
13
10
10

Well, my journey with Osta is coming to a close and am starting up my next sweep of IML products.

My thoughts on Osta:

Osta is a great PCT product, definitely excellent for solidifying gains, giving one a strong mental edge, maintaining appetite, and aids in pumps while at the gym. Personally I would save it for PCT and not utilize it while on cycle...however I did not go above 20mg, so i can't say what magic that girl can work at the higher dosage. I can only say at 20mg it is an excellent addition to the PCT regime and is very effective at helping maintain gains. Definitely would recommend it to any of my peers without hesitation.
Again, if you haven't checked it out I encourage you to do so:
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Osta Rx


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

Nice bench brother!

Thanks for the log!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 15, 2012)

315x15 damnnnnn. nicee


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 15, 2012)

Strong bench man

Any weight gain to speak of from Osta RX?


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 15, 2012)

will weigh myself and post today. my starting weight is somewhere in this log.

Note: I would expect a better weight gain if my diet were tuned in better, I have been slacking hardcore. However, I am pretty sure there has been some weight gain... again I will post around 3pm today.


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 15, 2012)

Weight 202.5lbs.

Slight increase.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 15, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Weight 202.5lbs.
> 
> Slight increase.



That's great 5-6 pound increase u were 197-198 right?


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 15, 2012)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> That's great 5-6 pound increase u were 197-198 right?



Yes, weighed myself in my boxers both times (socks included lol)


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 15, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Yes, weighed myself in my boxers both times (socks included lol)



I start Monday i am hopin to see Same results 

Osta Rx seems to be pretty boss


----------

